# The Twilight Series



## baragund

In one of the threads about the Harry Potter Forum, there were some side references to Stephenie Meyers Twilight series that got several immediate and, shall we say, emphatic responses.

So, how many of you have been caught up in the Twilight maelstrom? Have you read the books and if so, what do you think of them?

My 10 year old has fallen for it hook, line and sinker. We have the books, the DVD and her room is plastered with Twilight posters. She wants to marry Edward Cullen. It's all in good fun but her Mom and I are reading through the books with her to make sure her head is properly wrapped around the more adult issues.

Let's hear your thoughts and opinions. Based on what was posted earlier, perhaps I should duck behind my desk...


----------



## chrysophalax

I am SO not qualified to weigh in on this, because all I had to hear was "romance" and I was instantly turned off. The premise seems so...what? Popular? Harlequin-esque? Hormone-driven? I dunno, I just find it cringe-worthy that some authors are choosing to write drivel rather than substance...and that our kids are (in many cases) falling for it!

I can't predict whether or not J.K. Rowling's works will stand the test of time, but I DO know that at least she writes with complexity, not sugar-coating or shying away from life's realities despite the unreal setting. Yes, the good guys won, but at great cost. As my other half is so fond of saying, "Life's hard. Get a helmet!" 

As for this series, well, it might succeed for a time on popularity, but in the long run...? *shrugs*


----------



## Illuin

Is this a _"male Buffy"_ thing? I thought _"Angel"_ (_Mr. Bones_) covered that department already .


----------



## Úlairi

No, it's one of those repress it until it goes away sort of things... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## HLGStrider

I haven't read them but I know enough about them that I am not planning to read them. I'm not really that fond of the vampire legends in the first place. As scary spooks they are okay, but as fleshed out, sympathetic characters, not so much. The only vampire-esque story I've ever enjoyed was "Lilith" by George MacDonald. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Starbrow

My 12-year-old daughter and her friends are into the books, so I thought I should find out what the big deal was. I watched the movie on DVD and was pleasantly surprised. Definitely better than I thought it would be. It's basicly a romance story with a few supernatural twists thrown in. Not necessarily a high quality story, but enjoyable. I want to read the books now.


----------



## Thorin

My wife bought the first two because her kids at school were reading it. I saw the movie on the plane before I started reading it. 

Chrysopholax, I thought the same way you did when I heard 'romance', but I have to say coming from a Tom Clancy/Stephen King reader, that it is pretty good writing and reading. There is enough action and violence in them to counteract the romance.

Her writings style is much better than most of the horror/action/mystery novels I have read outside my regular sphere of influence.

I have only read the first two books but I have to say that I am planning to read the next two when they come on paperback to see how it all works out!


----------



## baragund

It's definitely not "high literature" and it will probably fade away in a few years (hmmm... weren't there similar sentiments expressed about LOTR when it was first published? Oh well...). Also, there is a fair amount in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th books that got just too weird for my taste. I was able to suspend disbelief in the first book but not so much for the others.

Nevertheless, the series contains some good life lessons that hopefully some of the tweens out there will absorb. 

I do want to point out two aspects of the series that I felt Ms. Meyers handled really well. The first was the internal thought process the heroine Bella went through in Book 1 as she realized Edward was not your average 17 year old but something different and ultimately, her discovery that he is indeed a vampire. Bella's internal struggles and reactions to the unusual things happening around her were quite plausible and had me thinking "yeah, if there were supernatural beings in my neighborhood that's a reasonable way to conduct themselves". Like I said, these plausible accounts made it easy to suspend disbelief.

The second thing was the account of (SPOILER ALERT!)


(Elgee edit. . .)

(OMGOSH! ELGEE EDIT SAYS SPOILER IS COMING!)

(OMGOSH! A SPOILER!!!)

(IS THE SPOILER HERE YET?)

(OMGOSH! DUCK! SPOILER!!!)











Bella's ultimate transformation into a vampire in Book 4. The descriptions were so vivid, from an emotional as well as physical perspective, they put you in the middle of the action and inside her head so well you could almost empathize with what she was going through. The rest of the book is too, um, out there for my liking but those couple of chapters make it worth while.


----------



## Thorin

Thanks alot, Baragund...your SPOILER ALERT was akin to someone telling you to 'Watch out for the train!!' when it is 10 feet in front of you and barrelling down! My eyes caught the next sentence before I realized what had happened!!!
I only read the first sentence and quit. I figured based on the second book in particular that it would head in that direction but I wasn't sure if the author would go through with it.

I shall read the rest when they come out on paperback.

Proper 'spoiler alert' etiquette for next time:

'Blah, blah blah blah...

***SPOILER ALERT****

.....

'Blah, blah, blah....'


----------



## HLGStrider

Evil Mod couldn't resist, you can edit that out if you want, Baragund.


----------



## Thorin

Much better LG!


----------



## baragund

Ah, my mistake. Sorry about that Thorin!

Despite the weirdness in Books 2, 3 and 4, it's a fun read! Kind of like pigging out on junk food: Once you get started it's hard to stop. I found myself blowing through all four books in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Confusticated

Haven't read it, but I've watched the movies. Don't see why it is so hated.

Love the scenes of the pacific northwest, and the legends of it. The second movie really drew me in, and for me Jacob became the main character, since I really dislike Bella. Or is it better to say, I don't especially like her. I felt nothing for her during the first half of part 2 when she is just heartbroken sitting in her room month after month... so that is the fault of the writer or director one... as I think we were ment to feel for her. In fact a huge failing with the love story as I didn't care what her or Edward were feeling. I felt nothing as they fell in love. Perhaps I just didn't buy the acting job?

Also it seems like with Edward and Bella: Man you smell so good I can hardly stop myself from drinking your blood until you are dead... and Oh I love you too because maybe you could mean immortality for me. Also both are somewhat forbidden to eachother, which I think was a factor. So what happens when Edward no longer lusts for her blood and she no longer needs him for immortality...and the forbidden factor is gone? How is the long term... what do they do just settle down and... pretend to be high school students for eternity? Are there any shared interests or goals? Seems boring to death.

But the series has its good points. My favorite scene in the first movie is where they are flying in the trees, and where Bella sits and listens as Edward plays the piano. The baseball scene was fun too. In the second film I was most interested in how Bella was using Jacob's love for her as a way to, make herself feel better after losing Edward, but I didn't like her for leading Jacob on. I felt like couldn't she find another rebound boy, one who wasn't in love her, to use in getting over Edward? 

I felt nothing concerning Bella or Edward, it was the opposite with Jacob. His character I felt for, and somewhat understood. Maybe because it was unrequited and maybe his role was just better written and acted. I also think the werewolves are better than the vamps.:*D


I also thought the third movie was a step backwards. it may end up being that the second one comes out the only one above mediocre for me.


----------



## Mike

Oh dear, I thought this would be the one forum I was a member of where the topic of _Twilight_ did not appear. For two years talk of that book series has been popping up in all my walks of life, and I'm getting sick of it. Most of that talk involves people ragging and raging, but, every time someone brings it up, I end up groaning. It's just "a book" people, a competently and sometimes poorly-written, under-characterized and not very empowering book, but not deserving nearly this much attention in either direction. I put "a book" in quotes, because books can be powerful. These ones, however, aren't. I don't like them, but I don't see them having much impact one the initial surge of popularity wears off; just another harmless publishing phenomenon which will be forgotten, like fluff in the wind. Enjoy them if you like. It's not my thing, but it's not the ultimate evil some people on the net are making it out to be.


----------



## Persephone

The plot line is average: Romeo and Juliet. Just bloodier.
The characters are verging on pathetic, especially the main female, Bella Swan. She is, by far, the most ridiculous, (can I say H*o*r*n*y?), teenage girl I have ever read! Cullen is a Pedophile! He's what- 150 years old? and he's attracted to a 16-year old? 
The writing style - amateur. Nowhere near Tolkien. 

Sorry to the fans, but honestly, not my cup of tea. Just saying...


----------



## AnathemicOne

Ahh yes Twilight... I wish I can comment on it, but I really can't, I only have knowledge of the first book and not even half of it, I couldn't get through it because it was so.... unrealistic?

The thing that really bothered me is Edward's and Bella's consensus of knowing that Edward is a vampire, the 'moment of truth' thing. it was really.. .bland.

Basically Bella keeps thinking Edward's a vampire, over and over again, and both play this game on Bella coming up with theories of what Edward is. So Bella spilled the beans and somehow they reached a consensus. Edward didn't even say 'I'm a vampire' or anything to that extent.

And so the story progresses on with a magical consensus between the two. That was the biggest turn off for me so I put the book down and never read it again.


----------



## Finny

I don't know what was said on the Harry Potter forum, but I am not surprised that a connection between HP and Twilight was made (and LOTR here). They're all basically the same story (see http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html ); people don't like that idea - especially the fans.


----------



## Uminya

I have no interest in vampires that have been made sparkly. If you want vampires, get into the World of Darkness mythos. I'd take Anne Rice's homoeroticism over Stephanie Meyer's teen angst anyday.


----------



## Starflower

I have read all the books, but let's face it, I read practically anything in print!
Saw the first film and fully intend not to lay eyes on any of the future ones.

I'm a bit two minds about it, I can see how it can appeal to teens, my sister's girls are just the right age to enjoy this sort of thing. Heck, if I was 14 I would probably want to marry the fictitious Edward Cullen!

But the character arcs of the main protagonists are poorly thought-out. If the plan is from the outset that Bella and Edward are going to get together, why bother with the false love triangle at all? 

It's almost as Meyer does not like the characters she writes about, Bella is maybe the least likeable female lead of recent times. She is silly, juvenile, demanding, petulant and frequently cruel and spiteful. The male leads are not treated much better, Edward has no personality, Jacob has more but his story arc is cut short very in a very bad way (stylistically that is).

I don't think that they will become classics of the 21st century, I seriously doubt that even 10 years from now they would be much remembered.


----------



## Persephone

Ciryaher said:


> I have no interest in vampires that have been made sparkly. If you want vampires, get into the World of Darkness mythos. I'd take Anne Rice's homoeroticism over Stephanie Meyer's teen angst anyday.


 

LOL! Someone in the office said that to me when I mentioned Twilight.


----------



## Persephone

Starflower said:


> I have read all the books, but let's face it, I read practically anything in print!
> Saw the first film and fully intend not to lay eyes on any of the future ones.
> 
> I'm a bit two minds about it, I can see how it can appeal to teens, my sister's girls are just the right age to enjoy this sort of thing. Heck, if I was 14 I would probably want to marry the fictitious Edward Cullen!
> 
> But the character arcs of the main protagonists are poorly thought-out. If the plan is from the outset that Bella and Edward are going to get together, why bother with the false love triangle at all?
> 
> *It's almost as Meyer does not like the characters she writes about*, Bella is maybe the least likeable female lead of recent times. She is silly, juvenile, demanding, petulant and frequently cruel and spiteful. The male leads are not treated much better, Edward has no personality, Jacob has more but his story arc is cut short very in a very bad way (stylistically that is).
> 
> I don't think that they will become classics of the 21st century, I seriously doubt that even 10 years from now they would be much remembered.


 

Finally, someone said it! I hate Bella. You can add stupid to the descriptions (I mean, the guy is a vampire, he has the power to lure you in, so it's probably that and not love that you felt to begin with). As for Edward, even the film version is NOT attractive. I agree completely with what you said about Jacob. She should have explored that storyline more. It made sense and it makes Bella look a tad sensible.


----------



## spirit

baragund said:


> Kind of like pigging out on junk food: Once you get started it's hard to stop.



Followed by the shame and binge vomitting? (Shame I can't vomit her plots bout of my brain). 

This may seem a little wrong to some of you, but I love to HATE her books. 

Mostly everything seems to be said before, so not going to repeat it again. 

Final though, she's actually made plenty of money from this series which to me is bizzare because it consists of stalkerish fluff, strangely disturbing themes and a mediocre plot. No comparison with LotR (or Harry Potter! Eep!) 



> As for Edward, even the film version is NOT attractive.


Glad someone agrees. And if you see some of his bad photos without make-up/air-brushing... it'll rise up the bile. :*down


----------

